# [WEBCAM]webcam hercules deluxe(resolu)

## titoomonster

bonjour à tous,

petit pb, j'essais de faire fonctionner ma web cam (hercules deluxe) sur ma gentoo (instable) noyau 2.6.28-gentoo-r3.

J'ai bien installer le module ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9. le module se charge bien avec le bon vieux modprobe, mais voilà plus rien apres... pas de /dev/video0...

un lsusb me donne bien un "Bus 001 Device 007: ID 05a9:4519 OmniVision Technologies, Inc.", donc elle est bien reconnue...

Je sèche là ..

Merci par avance de m'indiquer le chemin de la gentoo paisible   :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by titoomonster on Mon Mar 23, 2009 9:12 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## titoomonster

petite précision je suis sous kde4 et voilà mon use

USE="jack mmx midi sse sse2 sqlite bash-completion X acpi dbus opengl \

     xcomposite xscreensaver lm_sensors tk xinerama laptop kipi yahoo \

     jpeg vnc gstreamer dvdr emovix encode flac musepack tiff pdf \

     qt4 offensive alsa -alsa_cards_hda-intel usb ogg vorbis \

     accessibility monitor theora mp3 gif rar samba sdl speex v4l v4l2 \

     xvid mng mp2 dv cdio cddb fam syslog xv python network \

     ieee1394 x264 ppds jpeg2k qt3 gtk aac java gnutls png truetype \

     vim-syntax imagemagick inotify exif log cscope hal bluetooth \

     matroska skins a52 gnuplot graphviz visual pyx cairo nsplugin \

     numeric svg networkmanager npp hddtemp iproute2 pkcs11 threads \

     nss passwordsave cdaudio mp3tunes audiofile vcd mad mp4 gd \

     optimisememory kdeprefix plotutils git subversion -perl socks5 \

     dvd mpeg nvidia wifi ffmpeg libsamplerate sndfile \

     restrict-javascript startup-notification xulrunner soundtouch webkit \

     mysql msn otr curl"

en espérant être le plus précis possible...

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue !

Pas d'idée pour ton problème, par contre peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Winnt

Salut,

J'ai acquis une webcam hercules récement.

J'ai du compiler (sur une ubuntu) les drivers http://www.linuxpedia.fr/doku.php/materiel/webcam/uvcvideo pour la faire fonctionner.

J'espère que cela pourras t'aider  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Pourquoi compiler sur Ubuntu et pas sur Gentoo ?

Si cest UVC, c'est dans les noyaux récents  :Wink: 

----------

## titoomonster

j'ai installé a la main le module ov51x et mes pb viennent peut être de cela...

alors j'ai installé layman en lui ajoutant sunrise (ou se trouve le module ov51x), en enchainant avec un beau emerge -av ov51x-jpeg.

L'install s'est bien  passé.

Je teste en rentrant chez moi ce soir... et je vous dis si je trouve un /dev/video0 ... ce qui serait le bonheur  :Smile: 

----------

## Winnt

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Pourquoi compiler sur Ubuntu et pas sur Gentoo ?

 

Parce que j'ai intaller la webcam sur une ubuntu cette question   :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

Je n'ai fait cette précision que pour donner une piste sur les drivers possible pour la webcam de titoomonster.

----------

## xaviermiller

 :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *titoomonster wrote:*   

> J'ai bien installer le module ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9. le module se charge bien avec le bon vieux modprobe, mais voilà plus rien apres... pas de /dev/video0...
> 
> un lsusb me donne bien un "Bus 001 Device 007: ID 05a9:4519 OmniVision Technologies, Inc.", donc elle est bien reconnue...

 Bonjour,

Tout d'abord, deux choses : le module ov51x-jpeg est bien celui de ta webcam (et non uvcvideo).

Le fait que "lsusb" liste ton matériel ne veut pas dire que ta webcam est *bien* reconnue; un "lspci" te listera ta carte son même si tu n'as pas installé alsa ...

Ensuite, comment as-tu installé cette version 1-5-9 ? Via un overlay ? Lequel ? Deux seulement proposent cet ebuild : "sunrise" et "voyageur" et après avoir regardé rapidement l'ebuild de "sunrise" il semblerait que le noyau nécessite un traitement partculier (CONFIG_CHECK="USB VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT").

As-tu bien activé ces options dans ton menuconfig ? Si tu as bien fait ton noyau (  :Very Happy:  ) tu devrais avoir sa config courante dans /proc/config.gz et alors répondre à la question par un simple: 

```
zgrep CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT /proc/config.gz

zgrep CONFIG_USB /proc/config.gz
```

Enjoy !

PS : Je ne me souviens pas où se trouve l'option du config.gz mais je conseille vivement de l'activer. Ça ne coute pas grand chose et ça permet de lever pas mal de soupçons en cas de problème de configuration de noyau (copie du nouveau noyau alors que la partition /boot n'est pas montée etc.).

----------

## ghoti

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> [*]Le fait que "lsusb" liste ton matériel ne veut pas dire que ta webcam est *bien* reconnue; un "lspci" te listera ta carte son même si tu n'as pas installé alsa ...[/list]

 

C'est clair !

Cependant, il est utile de savoir que le périphérique est bien "vu" par le système : cela permet déjà d'exclure les problèmes matériels triviaux !  :Wink: 

(En plus, parler de lsusb c'est conforme aux règles du fofo !  :Laughing: )

 *Quote:*   

> PS : Je ne me souviens pas où se trouve l'option du config.gz mais je conseille vivement de l'activer. Ça ne coute pas grand chose et ça permet de lever pas mal de soupçons en cas de problème de configuration de noyau (copie du nouveau noyau alors que la partition /boot n'est pas montée etc.).

 

General setup/Kernel .config support

Activer IKCONFIG et IKCONFIG_PROC

 :Wink: 

----------

## titoomonster

merci beaucoup pour vos précieux conseils   :Very Happy: 

ça fonctionne a présent, la webcam fonctionne avec amsn. Le pb venait sans doute de mon install a la main du module.

une fois emergé plus de pb /dev/video0 est bien créé et ça fonctionne plustot joliement 

Ne vous inquiétez pas je reviendrais avec de nouveaux pb

----------

